# Hootie is in 7th Heaven......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That is until the girls play dirty tricks on him..... Can you guess where all his tennis balls ended up???? And who looks like the guilty party...:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute, now that my heart has started again after the heart attack I just had at the title of your thread.

Did he get all the balls back? Maggie got a big laugh out of it in the last pic.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That's so funny! And Maggie is just laughing hysterically!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL That was a good one. I think they need more tennis balls.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor Hootie. That boy needs to hire a guard dog for his tennis balls :


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG Mary......Dont do that to me!!! I was afraid to read this!!!!.....My heart fell....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

woodysmama said:


> OMG Mary......Dont do that to me!!! I was afraid to read this!!!!.....My heart fell....


Sorry I didnt even think about the title until after its was to late...... Didnt mean to give you and Mylissk a heart attack..... There I changed the title..... And yes he got under the pool and got all his tennis balls back inside, in his crate and hes sleeping on them.....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Good Lord! I need CPR after that!

OK, I think I am better now!!!!

Now Abby......you are a little stinker!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Mary I am SO going to have to kill you!!! : When I read that title my stomach flip-flopped!!!!!!!! Don't scare us like that!!! Glad to see Hootie is in HOOTIE-HEAVEN and not doggie-heaven!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was so funny but like everyone else my heart dropped when I first saw the thread. Poor Hootie Abby just has to tease you doesnt she. I am glad that you got them back andput them in your crate.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I already had tears in my eyes...poor Hootie! Bad Girl...that is for Momma! Wheeewww...Great Pictures!! Finally...Tee Hee!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!! Great pics!! I think you need MORE tennis balls!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Merlins mom said:


> LOL!! Great pics!! I think you need MORE tennis balls!


Nahhhhhhhh..Last count he had 125 tennis balls......:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson would be in 7th heaven, too..... But my first thought was, "OMG....What happened to Hootie....?"

I feel better now... lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How come we cant edit the titles??????


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> How come we can edit the titles??????


I'm not sure.....I can though. I see you can edit the title of the Post, but not the Thread....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Nahhhhhhhh..Last count he had 125 tennis balls......:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


My wife makes us throw them away when they get to dirty....

I'd love to buy a huge bucket of them, just to see how Samson would react. He flips out with a new tube of three. No telling what he'd do with a bucket of them...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I'm not sure.....I can though. I see you can edit the title of the Post, but not the Thread....


Yeah I tried...you would think if we could edit our posts we could edit our titles... Oh well guess that is what we have you for.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> My wife makes us throw them away when they get to dirty....
> 
> I'd love to buy a huge bucket of them, just to see how Samson would react. He flips out with a new tube of three. No telling what he'd do with a bucket of them...


I throw them away as well once they get real dirty.(*When Hootie isnt looking*) People bring them to the rescue all the time and we have more tennis balls then dogs...so they give them to us.... Mine also love racket balls....and they float in the pool.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

For once I read the title right! Hootie and Shadow would get along just fine...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I throw them away as well once they get real dirty.(*When Hootie isnt looking*) People bring them to the rescue all the time and we have more tennis balls then dogs...so they give them to us.... Mine also love racket balls....and they float in the pool.....


lol....if Samson sees us throw one away, he'll just sit there staring at the garbage can. Always makes me feel so bad. 

We've never bought racket balls, but I'm sure Samson would like them fine too. He's got an special order for which "toys" he likes. Tennis balls are his favorite. Pop bottles second. Then sticks.

Cosmo doesn't care as much, but we think Samson much be teaching him because he sure seems more interested lately...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Oh well guess that is what we have you for.....


Well, I gotta be good for something...... :uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> lol....if Samson sees us throw one away, he'll just sit there staring at the garbage can. Always makes me feel so bad.
> 
> We've never bought racket balls, but I'm sure Samson would like them fine too. He's got an special order for which "toys" he likes. Tennis balls are his favorite. Pop bottles second. Then sticks.
> 
> Cosmo doesn't care as much, but we think Samson much be teaching him because he sure seems more interested lately...


There each funny in there own way..... Hootie loves his tennis balls and racket balls.... Maggie frisbees and soccer balls and basket balls....Abbie loves everyone else's stuff so she can steal it and make them chase her. Cruiser loves rocks and stuff animals that Hootie and Maggie and Abbie rip to shreds.....They all love sticks....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Abbie loves everyone else's stuff so she can steal it and make them chase her.


I think that's kinda where Cosmo is.....he knows Samson wants them, so if he gets them, Samson will play with him.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It was funny today.... Maggie knows where everything is in the yard.... and today Cruiser dug up a rock while she was inside and she went out in the yard and freaked....She started barking at this rock and pawing at it..... It was like hey whats this ..its not suppose to be in the yard..... I finally had to go pick the rock up to get her to calm down.....:bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

cute picture's.... loved the last one!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

In the keys there was a tennis club a couple of blocks from the hotel we stayed at and they keep on the gate a basket of tennis balls free to anyone that wants them for their dogs. The hotel keeps them in stock all over the yard for the dogs to play with.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> In the keys there was a tennis club a couple of blocks from the hotel we stayed at and they keep on the gate a basket of tennis balls free to anyone that wants them for their dogs. The hotel keeps them in stock all over the yard for the dogs to play with.


Sounds like a great place...I dont Hootie would leave the area without all of the tennis balls.... He sleeps with them...... and that is what I use with him for training.....


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

the last pic is awesome with the eyes peeking out


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Sorry I didnt even think about the title until after its was to late...... Didnt mean to give you and Mylissk a heart attack..... There I changed the title..... And yes he got under the pool and got all his tennis balls back inside, in his crate and hes sleeping on them.....


We need a picture of Hootie's tennis ball mattress!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm--sounds like one of those beaded car seats that you sometimes see..............

Nice pics!

SJ


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Aww! Love those pictures of your happy gang! Guilty, none of your babies are ever guilty! Great pictures! So much fun!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is just too funny!!!

Hooch


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures!.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for changing the title! I did have a fright last night! 

So, do your dogs teeth look worn? Tailer at almost 2 has tennis ball curved teeth already!! I am trying to find something to switch to without the fuzz...gotta fit my chuck-it coz that is what he likes to do...chase & search for da ball...we play about 3 hours a day! He'd play longer, but I do have to go to work!

I would like to see the tennie ball bed too! Fun! Thanks for the change!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Thanks for changing the title! I did have a fright last night!
> 
> So, do your dogs teeth look worn? Tailer at almost 2 has tennis ball curved teeth already!! I am trying to find something to switch to without the fuzz...gotta fit my chuck-it coz that is what he likes to do...chase & search for da ball...we play about 3 hours a day! He'd play longer, but I do have to go to work!
> 
> I would like to see the tennie ball bed too! Fun! Thanks for the change!


None of there teeth are worn. They usually dont pull the fuzz off.... if they destroy it, they just rip the whole thing apart in 2 chomps. Hootie took all the tennis balls outside ..I will see if I can get a picture tonight with them all in his crate


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

*LOVE IT!!!* And little miss abigail peeking out in the last one!!!??? LOL!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> *LOVE IT!!!* And little miss abigail peeking out in the last one!!!??? LOL!!


You know Ab's ...always looking to stir trouble up and have a good time....Its that look ...*Mom I didnt do it*!!!! And Maggie laughing ....thinking Abbie you are so *BUSTED*


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> You know Ab's ...always looking to stir trouble up and have a good time....Its that look ...*Mom I didnt do it*!!!! And Maggie laughing ....thinking Abbie you are so *BUSTED*


Yeah, that shot of Maggies face is perfect, hahahahaha....busted!!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

How funny! Those pups are always a joy to see! Was it just by chance you ended up with light, medium, and dark? I just love that.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> How funny! Those pups are always a joy to see! Was it just by chance you ended up with light, medium, and dark? I just love that.


I got Maggie from a breeder and wanted a red head..... Then Hootie was in our rescue and no one wanted him because he was scary looking... so I brought him home to foster and he and Maggs bonded right off the bat.. so failed foster him...(I had Never seen one as dark as him) Abbie was another foster and my son wanted her for his b-day so.. fail foster again.... . So no it wasnt planned.... But I am a sucker for red heads


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer does not pull the fuz off, just tosses the balls and chomps on them...the only broken one is coz I ran over it with the lawn mower...but he still loves that one too! I toss them in the washer frequently to get the dirt, compost & gravel out of them!


----------

